# Mirroring trafic



## Sov1et (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a FreeBSD router with internal ethernet 192.168.0.1 and external tun0 2.2.2.2.
So I whant to mirror package which in/out from my FreeBSD router on port 8888 via tun0 - to other Linux server 192.168.0.2 on port 9999.
I look on pf dup-to and ipfw tee, but can't find any example in the internet.
Help my plz.


----------



## vivek (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what exactly you want here.. explain more


----------



## quintessence (Jul 22, 2010)

http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2005/07/distributed-traffic-collection-with-pf.html


----------

